# Reves Ultraflat



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I've recently got this back from the watch docs where it received a service to cure its tendency to gain around 2 hours a day,and a replacement for the deeply scored crystal.

Ive replaced the ill fitting gold expanding bracelet with an alligator from our friends at







,which is more to my taste.



















I don't know anything about Reves, a Google search reveals one for sale and a lot about a certain American Movie star, but my guess is that it was a local jeweler that had an agreement to sell signed watches with a Swiss manufacturer.

The snap back is very tight fitting and my skill with the case knife is lacking, so I've not attempted to open it up yet to protect the gold plating.

I'm not that sure of its age. My Grandfather Died 33 Years ago, but I don't Know how long he had owned it for. My Guess would be late 50's to mid 60's.

Anything any of you guys can add would be greatly appreciated, otherwise, just enjoy the pics. There's sure to be more of them coming up on the Sunday oldie thread in the coming months as I love the way it looks now its been fixed up.


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

The numerals are styled 60s.

Here is something else from that time period with similar numerals. Of course, the same manufacture made a remake of this guy in what is now the senator sixties.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

You're probably right, I've always thought that particular numbering style was an attempt at 'decco' sophistication, but thinking about it now it's probably an attempt at modern 'groovy' by a respectable middle-aged designer in the 1960's.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Very nice watch and with family history too!



The Canon Man said:


> my guess is that it was a local jeweler that had an agreement to sell signed watches with a Swiss manufacturer.


I'd agree with that. This Ultraflat style was common to several Swiss brands; not just the case, but the dial, too. Possibly there was a finisher/assembler putting these together for various private labels. Or maybe it was just a very popular style.



> The snap back is very tight fitting and my skill with the case knife is lacking, so I've not attempted to open it up yet to protect the gold plating.


I reckon that if you can google up one of the other ultraflats contemporary to this one, you'll turn up a movement shot and save yourself the worry of opening your own watch. Not sure exactly what to search for though.



> I'm not that sure of its age. My Grandfather Died 33 Years ago, but I don't Know how long he had owned it for. My Guess would be late 50's to mid 60's.


That's exactly where I'd put it. Similar trends were guiding watch design in the USSR at that time, too.


----------

